# firewood cutter tumbled by toppling tree top



## chainsawworld (Apr 20, 2003)

i arrived just a little to late for this one.
a firewood cutter was using a four wheeler and a piece of rope to free up a leader that had blown from the top of a tree in a storm. the leader was standing on its branches and the butt end was still in the remaining section of tree.
the rope appeared to have tied in the middle of a blown out leader of a storm damaged tree. the four wheeler either did not have the weight or power to pull the leader down on a straight pull so the operator backed up to the leader and would speed ahead in an attempt to "jolt" the leader free. after a few of these manuvers the butt end of the leader pulled free. apparently the operator was so consumed with beating his machine he forgot what he was doing and stopped to assess the damage. the leader continued in his direction and yes, landed on him and his four wheeler. looking at the lenght of rope he used this most likely would have struck him anyway. he got busted up and educated all in the same day. but it does look like he will be okay.
attached is a picture of how this situation may have started. this is not the actual tree. marty


----------

